# Hello



## reserve (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone.  
I'm new here (obviously) but I've been lurking around for a while now.
I came across this website and it surprised me that what I'm feeling (or sometimes _not_ feeling) is something that is REAL and valid. I feel very relieved to know that I'm not _totally_ nuts so I'm very grateful that I've found this place. It's nice to know that I'm not completely alone in this. 

reserve


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome,

Good to see another Canadian.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya it is good to see more canadians on this site.

Do we get special privilages seing as how the site administrator is from canada as well :?:


----------

